# Interpreting DHI?



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I just don't know how to interpret this information. Is there any key so I know what I'm looking at? I had to take statistics to get a bachelor's of science in nursing, and I still can't interpret this information. 

Here is Cookie's

Output from "Get goat pedigree and yield information"

Explanation of goat testday data
Sex Animal Sire Dam Alias Birth Src Mod date Codes
F NDUSA000001700791 NDUSA000001532926 NDUSA000001468386 20121225 B 20140902 2 PB 00 00 
Key 1544190 DESERTNANNY BBB HOLIDAY COOKIE 
Goat NDUSA000001700791 key=1544190
Herd Barn Name
86305000 COOKIE 
Lac Fresh DIM Herd CtrlNo Proc_Date Mod_Date LT Mk LI TC TC2 OS% PC Opn DCR Milk DCR Fat DCR Prot DCR SCS Bth NTD
1 2015/04/26 213 86305000 791 2015/12/22 2016/01/04 0 80 0 2 83 0 -1 88 540 86 26 86 21 86 2.94 0 6

Goat NDUSA000001700791 key=1544190
Herd Barn Name
86305000 COOKIE 
Lac Fresh DIM Herd CtrlNo Proc_Date Mod_Date DRPC
1 2015/04/26 213 86305000 791 2015/12/22 2016/01/04 10
LT Mk LI TC TC2 OS% PC Opn Bth NTD
0 80 0 2 83 0 -1 0 6
Milk Fat Prot SCS 
Std 540 26 21 2.94
DCR 88 86 86 86
Act 694 36 26 2.02
PER -0.29 -0.31 -0.27 0.09
Rel 67 54 42 36
DIM Milk Fat% Prot% SCS Freq Test Date
1 16 3.7 5.3 3.8 2.9 2 2015/05/11 
2 75 2.8 4.1 4.0 1.5 2 2015/07/09 
3 105 2.5 4.5 4.2 1.1 2 2015/08/08 
4 145 2.5 2.5 2.0 5.2 2 2015/09/17 
5 171 2.2 6.1 4.6 2.6 2 2015/10/13 
6 199 0.8 2 2015/11/10 
Left herd on 2015/11/24

Here is Carina's

Production Evaluation For: DESERTNANNY UMA CARINA NEBULA - D001612886 (PB Doe)

Production Parameter	Value
SG 
Registry	PB
Fluid Merit $	-4
Lactations	1
Average STD Milk	628
Average STD Fat	42
Average STD Protein	27
Milk PTA	-40
Fat Reliability	30
Fat PTA	-0.7
Fat % PTA	0.05
Protein Reliability	30
Protein PTA	-1.3
Protein % PTA	0.00
Milk, Predicted Producing Ability	-142
Fat, Predicted Producing Ability	-32
Protein, Predicted Producing Ability	-54
Percentile Rank 18


and her USDA info

Output from "Get goat pedigree and yield information"

Explanation of goat testday data
Sex Animal Sire Dam Alias Birth Src Mod date Codes
F NDUSA000001612886 NDUSA000001499560 NDUSA000001435538 20110308 B 20120905 2 PB 00 00 
Key 1455884 DESERTNANNY UMA CARINA NEBULA 
Goat NDUSA000001612886 key=1455884
Yield data used in 2015 genetic evaluation Actual ME
Lac Fresh DIM Herd CtrlNo Proc_Date Mod_Date LT TC Opn Milk Fat Prot Milk Fat Prot TT
1 2013/02/20 117 86305000 2886 2013/11/22 2015/10/29 0 0 -1 260 17 11 628 42 27 40

Data for all kiddings 1990 and later
Goat NDUSA000001612886 key=1455884
Herd Barn Name
86305000 CARINA 
Lac Fresh DIM Herd CtrlNo Proc_Date Mod_Date LT Mk LI TC TC2 OS% PC Opn DCR Milk DCR Fat DCR Prot DCR SCS Bth NTD
1 2013/02/20 117 86305000 2886 2013/11/22 2015/10/29 0 00 0 0 100 0 -1 58 260 60 17 58 11 61 4.50 0 2
2 2014/03/06 65 86305000 2886 2014/12/11 2015/10/29 0 48 0 0 0 0 -1 0 270 0 9 0 10 0 1.30 0 1
3 2015/02/04 294 86305000 2886 2015/12/22 2016/01/04 0 c0 0 2 88 0 -1 91 700 90 34 91 28 90 2.51 0 8

Goat NDUSA000001612886 key=1455884
Herd Barn Name
86305000 CARINA 
Lac Fresh DIM Herd CtrlNo Proc_Date Mod_Date DRPC
1 2013/02/20 117 86305000 2886 2013/11/22 2015/10/29 15
LT Mk LI TC TC2 OS% PC Opn Bth NTD
0 00 0 0 100 0 -1 0 2
Milk Fat Prot SCS 
Std 260 17 11 4.50
DCR 58 60 58 61
Act 1076 60 38 2.90
PER -0.09 -0.08 -0.01 -0.99
Rel 18 14 1 18
DIM Milk Fat% Prot% SCS Freq Test Date
1 16 3.3 6.1 4.0 3.6 2 2013/03/07 
2 51 2.0 5.9 4.0 5.3 2 2013/04/11 

Lac Fresh DIM Herd CtrlNo Proc_Date Mod_Date DRPC
2 2014/03/06 65 86305000 2886 2014/12/11 2015/10/29 07
LT Mk LI TC TC2 OS% PC Opn Bth NTD
0 48 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1
Milk Fat Prot SCS 
Std 270 9 10 1.30
DCR 0 0 0 0
Act 1847 98 54 0.37
PER 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
Rel 0 0 0 0
DIM Milk Fat% Prot% SCS Freq Test Date
1 38 -999.9 2 2014/04/12 
65 270 9 10
65 0 0 0 <-- Calculated from this herd only

Lac Fresh DIM Herd CtrlNo Proc_Date Mod_Date DRPC
3 2015/02/04 294 86305000 2886 2015/12/22 2016/01/04 10
LT Mk LI TC TC2 OS% PC Opn Bth NTD
0 c0 0 2 88 0 -1 0 8
Milk Fat Prot SCS 
Std 700 34 28 2.51
DCR 91 90 91 90
Act 855 41 32 2.49
PER 0.01 -0.02 -0.09 1.50
Rel 89 87 87 76
DIM Milk Fat% Prot% SCS Freq Test Date
1 6 3.6 5.4 5.0 1.6 2 2015/02/09 
2 49 3.5 3.9 4.0 1.1 2 2015/03/24 
3 97 2.8 5.5 4.3 2.0 2 2015/05/11 
4 156 2.3 4.4 4.0 3.3 2 2015/07/09 
5 186 2.3 5.2 4.0 0.9 2 2015/08/08 
6 226 1.3 3.0 3.0 0.1 2 2015/09/17 
7 252 1.2 5.6 4.6 5.3 2 2015/10/13 
8 280 0.9 7.0 4.9 5.9 2 2015/11/10 
Left herd on 2015/11/24


They both had milk testing, why does Cookie only have USDA info, and CArina has production info? Is it just not put into the database at ADGA yet? I know the breeder told me Carina would be advanced registry, and Cookie would have stars for protein and butterfat. How do I know those things, so I can figure them out for my girls when I do milk testing with them? Is there a section on the ADGA website that lays everything out for the uninformed like me?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure. Maybe call ADGA.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Sometimes the dhi is slow to get paperwork turned in. And maybe the previous owner didn't turn in her doe sheets. It's hard to say a lot of times things just get lost and if you don't catch it it wont get updated correctly.

As for what it all means I think this will help you understand it a little better.... https://www.cdcb.us/reference/goat/goattday.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So on the USDA records, where it has the single digit number in front of the DIM, that is the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc test done on that goat. DIM is days in milk, so how many days they've been in milk since kidding. Milk is how much they were milking, in pounds. Fat is the fat percentage in the milk (like 3% milk fat, 4% etc), same deal for protein. SCS is the somatic cell score (bacteria, pus etc in the milk). Freq is the frequency of milkings, since it says 2, they were milked twice a day, and the test date is the day the test was done. 
They get their milk star if they meet the production and butterfat minimum. 
Advanced registry can be earned by their own production performance, by virtue of progeny etc. 

The PTA is the predictable transmittable ability, so the chances of her passing this and that down to her kids. Most likely the other does PTA isn't up on the site yet, as they all have milk records.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Are they both adga registered?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes, that's the info currently listed for them on ADGA website.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

The herd had several error codes - it is possible the error wasn't fixed until after the production evaluations were run

Also the DCR is too low for them to qualify for a star. The DCR is the data collecting record. It is a measure of accurate the data is. The reason the DCR is so low could be plenty of things, but I'd guess it might be due to no verification test. That is why they won't show a star on their papers.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...That's so cryptic! I'm surprised they don't include an "interpretation for lay people" with all those letters and numbers!


----------

